# E39 Quirks, recalls, chronic problems?



## BimBob (Jun 16, 2003)

After owning Volvo, Audi, VW & Mercedes for about 30 years, I just bought my first BMW recently. My previous cars all had minor problems that were well known to the make - things like control arm bushings wearing out prematurely, coil pack failures, power steering fluid line leaks, along with a couple of recall items. What is the history of small & annoying problems with the E39?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I see you have an I6...I can at least list the problems I've had since buying my 2001 530i w/30k:

(1) MAF (mass air flow sensor died, ~12k)
(2) FSU (final stage unit...when your blower for A/C/heat starts going berserk and running at whatever speed it feels like, ~30k)

When my car was hit by a stupid, stupid lady and I had a 4-wheel alignment performed after the body work was done, the shop somehow screwed up my steering angle sensor which caused the steering to feel stiff.

V8s have classic radiator blow-out at the main water hose connection on the driver's side of the car...the plastic fails. (60-80k)


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

thrust arm bushings also wear out on sport pack cars (or any with larger tires).

Other than that, my 98 528 has been dead reliable, oh yeah, i got a new trans at 57k, and the clutch was replaced during the cpo inspection at 36k...

But i'm not complaining. My wifes 02 525i
T has been fine for 18mos and 13k, only in the dealership for an one oilservice and a broken window shade (child induced).
Mike


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey Mike,

Why don't you come on down to my next CDV clinic??? You can meet some of the E39 gang! 

Chris


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I don't own an e39, but was seriously considering buying one- and did a lot of research as to the common problems. Fortunatley for you, most of the common e39 problems were related to earlier cars and V8s. The e39 is probably BMW's best built car right now. So for you, the Final stage resistor, clutch feel (due to CDV) ,auxilliary cooling fan, and front suspension bushings are pretty much it-- and its doubtful you'll have a problem with these items. On older e39s there were problems w/ interior door handles, door seals, and driver information displays losing pixels.


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> *Hey Mike,
> 
> Why don't you come on down to my next CDV clinic??? You can meet some of the E39 gang!
> 
> Chris *


I'd love to get together with the e39 crowd, it seems like i've know you guys for a couple years anyway, and have only met one or two. If theses clinics were only on a sunday, i'd be around more. I'll see what I can do with the office schedule for the 12th....
Mike
:banghead:


----------



## Moolji (Jun 25, 2003)

I have a 2000 528i w/8000 miles (I can't really explain why there are only three zeros after the 8!). Nothing major in three years, but there have been a few "small and annoying" noises and oddities.

1. Doors creak, even with the OEM felt trim and always lubed rubber gaskets. Dealer lubed the lock assemblies which has helped.

2. The strangest loud whine comes from the firewall area at speeds over 70, when I am coasting off-throttle. Dealer replaced driveline isolation bearing after having it for four days, still not fixed yet.

3. Climate control has taken over command as of yesterday. No matter what fan speed or temp I set (auto or manual), it fires up full throttle, then the next second turns all the way down. It's freaky! I think there's a blow-your-dress-up button somewhere that I might have accidentally pushed.  
But could be the FSU that Agent 99 mentioned too. It's got me considering an extended warranty, though!

Otherwise, wonderful car.


----------



## BimBob (Jun 16, 2003)

Thanks for the responses! I figured that buying the last year of a model would ensure most of the bugs have been worked out. I also bought now because I don't particularly care for the new 5's design elements. Personally, I think the new one is "Butt-Ugly"!


----------



## brigun (Dec 10, 2002)

I haven't had any problem's with a car I do 100
miles a day.BUT now my heater motor quit and I'm reaching out.I need the schmatic and or T-shooting chart from Electricial Troubleshooting CD TIS dosen't have anything I can use.I got to the 76 fuse (40 amp) and it's ok,I need to find and or read blower relay and associated circuit's.I am a jet wrench out of Teterboro NJ,I work corporate jet's, you can imagine this has me up all night.Any resource you can share will help!!!


----------



## brigun (Dec 10, 2002)

Never mind,redirected to the ulcer forum, and was told the cause of pain.The final stage resistor.I finally had my first issue,that's got to tell you how well the car is made.


----------



## kowached (Jun 20, 2003)

*Common quirks, you say?*

E39 BMWs commonly do lots of things:

1. Its door seals will "Creak like a wooden sailing ship", unless you replace the door seals (temp fix). 
2. Its Air Conditioning will have the "aroma of a used gym sock", unless you occasionally disinfect the A/C system. 
3. Its front brakes will "Squeak like a scared mouse", unless you properly lube the brake pad attachment points. 
4. Has an electrical system "as stable as MS Windows", and most electrical glitches can be "fixed" by rebooting the system by removing the appropriate fuses, or disconnecting the battery. 
5. The steering wheel will Shimmy like Anna Nicole Smith trying to get into a pair of Guess Jeans (most commonly affects 528/530s) unless you get just the right torque on the lug bolts and PSI in the tires, Maybe. 
6. As pixels burn out the MID computer text will resemble the language for the blind known as braille. 
7. Electric auxiliary "pusher" fan will make your car sound like a jet ready for take-off, but only if it works. 
8. Rear Window Regulator will "let you down" only when it is most inconvenient for you. 
9. Radiator Neck will break off with no warning (at driver side top hose) 
10. Catalytic Converters will sound like they full of marbles when they are ready to fail, and are good for about 60k Miles. 
11. The Camshaft Position Sensor (CPS) is so reliable that you should carry a spare in your trunk. 
12. The Mass Air Flow (MAF) sensor will (need a little help here) 
13. The Final Stage Resistor will have no problem varying the airflow in your car, but the problem is that it does it even when its not supposed to, until to totally quits that is, then you will have no airflow. 
14. Don't even think about using the "canholders" to hold any unsealed container lest you prepare to clean your pants, the car interior, and replace any electronics that were damaged. 
15. You say that you like the "Dukes of Hazard"? Well I hope so because you'll be forced to enter and exit your car through open windows like Bo and Luke Duke when the interior door handles break off in your hand. This is the true reason that BMWs can roll the windows up and down from the key. 
16. With the manual transmission, no matter how quickly you lift your foot off the clutch pedal, the clutch always engages the flywheel at a constant rate. What's up with that? I'm not even going to try this one, Dave Z has it nailed. http://www.zeckhausen.com/CDV.htm


----------

